# Massachusetts Department of Public Safety



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Who are these guys?









And here is STR8HACK'S CRUISER


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I see his office in the background too!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I see his office in the background too!


 :L: The purple and orange squirtatorium of course!!! :L:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Who are these guys?


Actually my partner is good friends with a DPS Officer. To be honest, I don't think are many of them left at all. I'll check and get back too you.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Whats with them being called The Department of Public Safety and Security now? 
Maybe they are the police for the DPH or Soldiers Homes?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Fernald School Police. I was out there one time and asked if they were called Fernald School Police or DMR Police. I was hastily (though politely) informed that, NO, they were called Department of Public Safety Police. 

Hey, seems a bit ambiguous, but I'm not one to argue. It would have been rude.

I see they visited Cambridge Court. Must have been Superior Court since, doesn't Waltham go somewhere else?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

About seven years ago, an officer with the City of Boston Department of Public Safety showed up at the Weymouth Academy to qualify for one week. He was issued an unmarked white brand new Crown Vic with blue municipal plates a million lights, laptop etc, not police but MB (Municipal Boston?). He had a funky patch that looked like the state corrections but said department of public saferty. He carried and was quite vague as for whom he works. He said he was a Boston Cop/Special State Police/Us MArshall combo. Anyone know anythign about those guys. I was just curious.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

OutOfManyOne said:


> Who are these guys?
> 
> And here is STR8HACK'S CRUISER
> 
> ...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

OutOfManyOne said:


> And here is STR8HACK'S CRUISER


Can't be Str8t-jacket's...he has an Expedition. 2007 CVs are for donors of less than $500.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Can't be Str8t-jacket's...he has an Expedition. 2007 CVs are for donors of less than $500.


 He has both, this is his K-9 car and he has an expedition too when he goes to the beach with Glodis and flash their badges to park for free.:mrgreen:


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

DMR Police would sound too strange. I've seen DMH Cruisers, they seem to vary in styles. The newer DMH Police cruisers look like DOC Cruisers. I'll have to take a ride up to Tewksbury State Hospital next time I am up there to see what they have for DPH Cruisers.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

O.K.

The DPS guys are SSPO. They work out of Boston. They are AFSCME State CPO I's They are Grade 14's. There are currently six(6) of them. As they retire or leave, their positions are unfilled and lost. They will be gone probably in less than ten years.

Originally Posted by *OutOfManyOne*
_Who are these guys?







_


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

OutOfManyOne said:


> He said he was a Boston Cop/Special State Police/Us MArshall combo.


Sounds like a lying sack of self promoting trash.

But that's just an opinion.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The DPS as in the Elevator and Industrial Accident, OSHA (what ever their called) Detectives. So these guys are the small uniformed branch of the DPS?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> The DPS guys are SSPO. They work out of Boston. They are AFSCME State CPO I's They are Grade 14's. There are currently six(6) of them. As they retire or leave, their positions are unfilled and lost. They will be gone probably in less than ten years.


So, what do they do?


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Why all the misleading titles ? It appears that some people deliberately say they are a "special state police officer" or a "Boston special police officer" to deceive people into thinking they have some affiliation with the Mass State Police or the Boston Police. As if "special" means they are part of a unique unit. 

I've been a "special state police officer" for 2 different state agencies, but I never identified myself as that when someone asked me what I did for a living. Never felt a need to mislead people. Simply answered their question by saying that I was a campus police officer or a correction officer. I, and surely some of you, worked with a few wannabes who lusted in their delusions of grandeur. Made them feel "real"...made the rest of us roll our eyes at their shallowness.

What is wrong with simply saying you are a campus police officer at such and such place ? It is what it is. Be proud of it. On my current job, if someone says they are a "cop" when I encounter them,I ask where and in what capacity. Some are simply security guards. Too many people are into titles to boost their fragile ego. 

This is not meant to be an attack on any campus police officer who works at a college, veteran's home, DOC or other such place. I respect you and your job. I direct this to the deliberate deceivers... who from my experience tend to be a pain in the ass to work with because they were always looking to screw someone over to validate their "authority and powers."


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Loyal said:


> Too many people are into titles to boost their fragile ego.


I was a cook in the Army. Chicks dig cooks.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

SinePari said:


> I was a cook in the Army. Chicks dig cooks.


Oh snap me too!!! Even got me a crossed spatula tattoo..


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Q5, I've seen "Public Safety" written on Campus Police vehicles, Security Agency cars, Mall cars, etc... it's generic... That was the point of my above post - seems like too many people are into being vague, for questionable reasons.... What's wrong with being specific ? BTW, why do the Worcester County cars say "Community Committed" and Dial 9-1-1 ? They do not work in the community, save for a halfway house or so, and do not do 9-1-1 calls - why are they posing as police ?


----------



## Maj. Dick (Dec 21, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> Actually my partner is good friends with a DPS Officer. To be honest, I don't think are many of them left at all. I'll check and get back too you.


They remind me of another version of the Boston Municipal Police. Police jobs for those who couldn't get hired by a municipal or state agency but have big dimes. Give it time maybe they too can be given civil service status with a signature.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

the answer in a nut shell : "Department of Public Safety Police" are neither municipal, State or EPO Police. They use a vague name to hide the identity of the campus they work at. DPS is a generic term used by campus, mall and security agencies - look around; it's on many cars from various schools and security guard companies.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> Fernald School Police. I was out there one time and asked if they were called Fernald School Police or DMR Police. I was hastily (though politely) informed that, NO, they were called Department of Public Safety Police.
> 
> Hey, seems a bit ambiguous, but I'm not one to argue. It would have been rude.
> 
> I see they visited Cambridge Court. Must have been Superior Court since, doesn't Waltham go somewhere else?


Ok, like I said in an earlier post, these guys work at Fernald School. Here's a picture AT Fernald I took a few years back. Note the same markings and note the number. The picture originally used has car 987 and the cars in my picture are 985 and 986. Also, that is indeed Cambridge Court, check out what you can see of the street signs. Thorndike is one of them.

Here's MY picture.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I think Wrentham Developmental Center, might have a Blue Jeep Cherokee for their public safety. I saw this vehicle with MA State Plates up in Bellingham at Staples one day earlier this year. When up at Wrentham Developmental Center for a work related meeting, I didn't see any police crusiers. All though the Wrentham Campus reminds me of a military base, with its individual roads leading all over the campus.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Q5-TPR said:


> What is the Fernald School and where is it located, never head of it. But then again I am metro south.....


It's a DMR facility in Waltham;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_E._Fernald_State_School

http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/gallery/life_at_fernald/


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

There are people who work for the Massachusetts Department of Public Safety who are technically "police". They include state elevator inspectors and state health inspectors. I used to know a state elevator inspector and he had a badge that looked just like a trooper badge but said "Inspector, Department of Public Safety". He said some guys will occasionally ID themselves as DPS Police. They do have police powers throughout the state. The link to their powers is here:
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/147-2.htm


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Kilv, Fernald School "Police" are not "Department of Public Safety Police". When the Department of Mental Health ran Fernald they were DMH employees and were called "DMH Police". When the facilities for the mentally retarded, like Fernald and Wrentham State School, were adopted by the new Department of Mental Retardation agency, they became DMR employees.

Think about it, doesn't "Department of Public Safety Police" sound better than "Department of Mental Retardation Police" ?? That is the accurate truth. 

Basically the "public" they refer to are people living, working at or visiting Fernald. Nothing more than that. They are simply campus police on the grounds of Fernald State School.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Loyal said:


> "Department of Mental Retardation Police".


:jestera:


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought that chapter 147 was repealed and replaced SSPO status and definitions under 22C.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Most of Chapter 147 was merged into 22C, but not all of it.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Loyal said:


> Kilv, Fernald School "Police" are not "Department of Public Safety Police". When the Department of Mental Health ran Fernald they were DMH employees and were called "DMH Police". When the facilities for the mentally retarded, like Fernald and Wrentham State School, were adopted by the new Department of Mental Retardation agency, they became DMR employees.
> 
> Think about it, doesn't "Department of Public Safety Police" sound better than "Department of Mental Retardation Police" ?? That is the accurate truth.
> 
> Basically the "public" they refer to are people living, working at or visiting Fernald. Nothing more than that. They are simply campus police on the grounds of Fernald State School.


Let me start by saying, I believe you, but the people I spoke with in person at the Fernald School told me they were the Dept. Of Public Safety Police. I have no idea why DMR was not used and I did say that in my original post. Who am I to question the people who are working there telling me it's A-B-C even though 1-2-3 would make more sense. They can call themselves whatever they want so long as the parent organization ok's it. And again, compare the cars. No difference AND sequential numbers. And the picture I submitted WAS taken at the Fernald School, by me, several years ago.

Well, that settles it, my next day off, I'm driving out to Waltham and seeing for myself again.

As for who the public is, residents, workers and visitors are ALWAYS the public, even when the term is used by a state agency, like the Department of Public Safety, formerly the parent organization of the Mass. State Police. Calling themselves Dept. of Public Safety Police doesn't mean they're *NOT *Campus Police for the DMR, it's just the title they use. Nothing more than that. :roll:


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

It wouldn't surprise me if the DPS Police is some essentially defunct group with a few guys still on the books. About 10 years ago I saw a Middlesex County Police Officer at court. I had never heard of the Middlesex County Police. Apparently they were once in charge of security at courts and county buildings. When I saw this guy I found out that there were still a couple hanging on at that time. The DPS Police might be something like that. The DPS can appoint SPOs, so a past commissioner might have put something together for some reason at some time.


----------



## vaspo (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that the Cape Cod Community College Police use a badge that looks like a Trooper badge that says Police Department of Public Safety. I think it is just a general title that is used in many locations, and has nothing really to do with the EOPS or the DPS.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i was checking out state jobs today, two popped up for DPS, tewksbury hospital, and some other place in JP. does anyone have any info on either? and if it might be a good start for someone starting a career as a police officer?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

WaterPistola said:


> i was checking out state jobs today, two popped up for DPS, tewksbury hospital, and some other place in JP. does anyone have any info on either? and if it might be a good start for someone starting a career as a police officer?


This is Massachusetts, take whatever police job is offered first; you can always "trade up" later.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

oops, i wrote that wrong agency, it was actually Dept of Public Health, my bad...time to search for threads on that


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Kilv, when you do visit, simply ask what agency writes their paycheck - they will say DMR, not DPS, if they are honest. Or just stop by the Personnel Dept in the Admin. Bldg and ask them who the campus police officers work for.There is no single Department of Public Safety Police Department. It's a generic term used by several private and public agencies.


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

On Ebay:


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

And...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Man that Life Safety Patch is classic, must be from the days of hell at the school in the 40s-early 70s.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Loyal said:


> Kilv, when you do visit, simply ask what agency writes their paycheck - they will say DMR, not DPS, if they are honest. Or just stop by the Personnel Dept in the Admin. Bldg and ask them who the campus police officers work for.There is no single Department of Public Safety Police Department. It's a generic term used by several private and public agencies.


Truthfully Loyal, it doesn't really matter all that much to me who pays them. If that's what they call themselves, that's who they are.

I'm paid by the President and Fellows of a Certain College, not by Certain University, per se. What it says on my patch doesn't exactly match what the official name of my parent organization is, and I don't loose any sleep over it.

"I am what I am and that's all that I am." Popeye, Sailorman.

I never did ride out to Waltham on my last days off because, it doesn't really matter all that much to me. Nice people that I met out there so long ago told me what they told me and I'll gladly take them at their word. It was obvious what the parent organization was (I mean, FERNALD SCHOOL-DUH! It ain't Milton Academy*) but who the hell am I to second guess who pays them, or care enough to investigate it.

If/when I find a patch that is vague, I'll dig around to try and find out who wears it and where. If a person who wears it tells me such and such, that's fine with me.

I've presented my evidence which is expert testimony from an actual participant plus photographic evidence and a personal account. I cannot add more. I rest my case and hence drop out of the discussion. Render a verdict however you see fit and that's ok. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. I've been wrong on things before and will be again. Life goes on.

Thank you for your time.

*Both fine institutions for different reasons. No slight towards either was intended or implied but there is a distinct difference in the overall purpose of each school.

Please, no one sue me or claim descrimination. Thank you.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Kilv, I agree with you. Who really cares ? I'm just curious why people feel a need to be vague about simple things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Loyal said:


> I'm just curious why people feel a need to be vague about simple things.


Because they're usually hiding something or trying to mislead you.


----------

